# My mice :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Heres a little foto collection of my mice .. Not all are shown, but there will be updates for them who wants to see 

My Buck Dalle









My Buck Dalton


















My Siamese Doe Dupla









My buck Obie









My splash buck Qvark









My Buck Kato









My Doe Abs









My aby career Manse 









My Buck Cult









My Doe Gaia









Doe Kiki









Doe Dut 









Doe Babbe.









Doe Hayley









Doe Tipsy









Buck Jumper









Buck Oswald









Buck Shane









:roll:


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

That picture with the doe grooming herself it just precious!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

KDailey said:


> That picture with the doe grooming herself it just precious!


Yes she look wery cute  She is my little figther, i think she jabs  LOL


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Dalton is amazing!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Emfa Mouse said:


> Dalton is amazing!


He is so wonderful yes  He is on a date with my red banded doe, i am så looking forward to it.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Awwh! Dut is so cute! I don't know why, I can be mad all I want, but when I see a pretty mouse grooming like that, my cuteness sensors kick in. Amazing mice you have, they're absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I also think Dalton is particularly attractive.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely mice!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

MissStitches said:


> Awwh! Dut is so cute! I don't know why, I can be mad all I want, but when I see a pretty mouse grooming like that, my cuteness sensors kick in. Amazing mice you have, they're absolutely beautiful.


Thaaanks  Yes she is amazing  one of my favorites also, se is just so cute  She is on a date with Dalton, i cant wait to see what they can make of little bubs


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

o my god they're amazing I'm so jeal! jumpers tan is SO orange, i've never seen that before, my are so watery they're almost fox  ahhh I'm going to steal your mice :twisted:


----------



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks everybody  i am so glad for your comments, its warms


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely mice, I also particularly like Dalton!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

matt_m said:


> Lovely mice, I also particularly like Dalton!


I will take some more pictures of him, and his brother, sister and mother, theyre all really beautiful


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

Precious little fuzzbutts!


----------

